# do all siamese cats have that weird meow?



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

i hear it all the time on the youtube videos of meezers. it sounds like the kitty is doing a "meh" vs a "meow".

im just wondering, because i think maybe after awhile i might be bothered by it and i know my husband will be driven up the wall with it lol

not that i dont love cat meows, i looooooovveee cat meows, just not 3-4 in the morning like my cat azores does when she gets hyper and wants to run up the cat tree, and sprint down the hallway and run us over while were sleeping and out chirp the dern birds and wake up the neighbors. Shes that loud!

one day i will record it, and ye shall hear her cries of desperation! lol


----------



## Felicis (Sep 7, 2009)

Siamese do tend to have a more of a "meh" sound like you said. They also are more vocal so be prepared for a lot of kitty talks.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have two flame point kitties. RayRay has the traditional Siamese meow. Orlando's meow is the strangest meow I have ever heard. Its like a very loud OW!


----------



## Adrienne123 (May 13, 2009)

My meezers are both pretty quite, in fact, after hearing about how vocal they are I am a bit disappointed in their 'lack' of communication. China will meow softly once in a blue moon, like if she is stuck in a closed room. Dulce I haven't heard meow except in the crate on the way to the vets or again, if stuck in a room.


----------

